# MTB in UK (Bath, Oxford, ?)



## psmithm (May 5, 2004)

I am visiting UK for business and last time I was there I visited Bath and saw lots of mountain bikers... how hard would it be for me to show up in Bath (or Oxford, for that matter -- anyplace easy to access via rail from Swindon where I have the good fortune to be staying) and rent a decent mountain bike and hit some singletrack? Not even sure if this is feasible but I need to try .. I am considering the weekend of Feb 13.... any tips or recommendations greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## aka_Gilo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

I live in Bristol, just down the road (12 miles) from Bath, 10 mins more by train - there's loads of singletrack just 20 mins by bike from the city centre, muddy as hell this time of year, but still good nonetheless. Not sure if I'm around that weekend, but if you want to drop me a PM I can probably hook you up with someone else in Bristol to show you round. Depending on your size may be able to get someone to lend you a bike to use, if not I think there are hire places here, I can find out if needs be.

Not sure if you can access my e-mail addy, if not: gileyd (AT) hotmail (DOT) com


----------



## firey1509 (Jan 1, 2009)

.The Ridgeway has some good little runs on it but the mud can be horrendous! You can easy access it from Swindon. If you're over Oxford the Cummnor hill and Shotover hill have some little routes. The Thames path is okay but for fear of being hounded of MTBR, get a road bike as the upper Thames scenery can make a road ride really pleasant. I used to live in Faringdon and my one regret was not having a road bike while I was there. Can't reccomend anything for LBS in Swindon but Abingdon has a good shop and there are loads in Oxford City. Best of luck and if you want more details drop me a line.


----------



## psmithm (May 5, 2004)

*Work Calls*

Well, it looks like I will be working through the weekend that I am there. So much for my grand plans. Thanks for the help, hopefully the next time I am in the UK it'll work out.
If you ever get out to California drop me a note, there's so much to ride here!


----------

